# Havanese in Collierville, TN Rescue



## Luciledodd

There is a sad situation at the Shih Tzu-Precious Paws Rescue. A little 4 year old havanese who was turned into a shelter because he kept chasing his tail. She shelter determined that he has an infection and amputated the tail and neutered him at the same time. That got infected and now he is on antibotics and pain meds. Thankfully the Shih Tzu Rescue got him and he is in foster care. Someone needs to adopt this beautiful tailess havanese.


----------



## Julie

I can't imagine why they would have to ampitate his tail...geez...


----------



## Luciledodd

I know it is awful. Guess it was a question of money. He is a beautiful little dog though.
You can see his story on facebook. search for Shih Tzu and Precious Paws Rescue. I am not smart enough to post the link. They are also on Petfinders.com. I don't know if he is listed as adoptable yet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

It is hard to figure having to amputate the tail..but I don't know, maybe it was necessary. How much of the tail did they amputate??? Chasing the tail could be lots of things including impacted anal glands...but I am second guessing.


----------



## Luciledodd

Flynn, it looks like they bobed it pretty short. The picture of him, he is sitting down so I can't be sure. I can't imagine an infection so bad that it had to be amputated.


----------



## kudo2u

It's possible that it wasn't just infected, but actually dead.

That happened to my Lily, after she was hit by the car and while we were trying to save her. 

If you have a weak stomach, stop reading now...

The end of her tail was literally stripped to the bone. No skin, no muscle, just bone. The tissue around that area was damaged so badly that it was literally dying. They amputated part of the tail (about 3-4 joints were gone), put her on steroids and antibiotics. Wrapped it really well and sent her home. We were to unwrap it every 48 hrs, flush it, and reapply the topical steroids. When we unwrapped it the first time, the flesh had literally disappeared. There were tendons, muscle, that kind of thing just exposed. But no skin. That was a Sunday, so we flushed it, put on the steriods and took her back to the vet first thing Monday morning.

Obviously, being hit by a car she had many other things wrong as well (the story is here on HF if you haven't read it and want to). We ended up putting her to sleep - one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make. But if we had tried to save her, they would have docked her tail completely, all the way up where it connected. Since it was deteriorating so fast, they couldn't risk the infection/dead tissue spreading and getting into her spinal column.

So I don't know what was wrong with this poor little guy, but maybe that was the story with the tail? Something similar?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lucille, have you heard anymore about this little one? right, I should not judge I am sure they did the best they could do. And I am so sorry about Lily..:grouphug:


----------



## Luciledodd

I haven't heard a thing. I suggested they call the Havanese Rescue and got properly put in my place. They said that they were sure a good home could be found for the little guy. I truelly hope so.


----------



## pjewel

Oh, what a horrible story. Poor baby. So, the dog developed an infection or got injured (possibly) and developed an infection, and because he was chasing his tail he was turned in. ?????????


----------



## Luciledodd

Great news, he has been adopted. There are a lot of caring peple out there.


----------



## pjewel

Thank goodness. I hope it's a great home and his furever home.


----------

